# Un NOUVEAU Newton svp !



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2001)

Je pense qu'en integrant un petit agenda/carnet d'adresse dans le iPod avec création des mots par defilement de l'alphabet par molette serai une des meilleur chose qui pourrait arriver a cette machine. Le iPod est trés bien, mais il est trop trop trop limité.

Moi, je regrette tant mon Newton, un des meilleur PDA encore a l'heure actuelle.

gwen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*J'aimerais bcp qu'ils développent un truc pareil, sur un OSX Light (comme Windows CE) why not ?
Ce serait le pied. Qu'en pensez-vous ????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est clair que ce serait vachement beau ! Mais vu la situation actuelle d'Apple qui a deja beaucoup de boulot sur Mac OS X (version normal)... la version Lite me parait vraiment impossible pour le moment !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais bon, ne deseperont pas, je me rejouis de voir un PDA Apple !!! Meme que j'adore le iPod MOI


----------



## Arno (30 Octobre 2001)

Hello les boys,

effectivement, ya pas foule ici-bas. Je me suis fait assez rembarré du forum OSX où j'ai crié ma volonté de voir un PDA multi-fonctions et ma déception face à iPod...

Je trouve qu'il faudrait pour Apple penser à un PDA qui regroupe autant que faire se peut un balladeur mp3, un disque dur portable, un organizer connectable et même un téléphone portable... Mitsubishi vient tout juste de sortir le premier téléphone à large écran tactile qui fait organizer... C'est l'avenir : un seul objet et non 36 000 !!!
J'aimerais bcp qu'ils développent un truc pareil, sur un OSX Light (comme Windows CE) why not ?
Ce serait le pied. Qu'en pensez-vous ????


----------



## voltfan (8 Juin 2016)

Arno a dit:


> Hello les boys,
> 
> effectivement, ya pas foule ici-bas. Je me suis fait assez rembarré du forum OSX où j'ai crié ma volonté de voir un PDA multi-fonctions et ma déception face à iPod...
> 
> ...



Attention déterrage massif 
Mais c'est pas tous les jours qu'on trouve quelqu'un avec 7 ans d'avance


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2016)

Il aurait dû déposer son idee!


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2016)

C'est clair !!! Et puis un Newton OS modernisé, ce serait sympa aujourd'hui, autre chose que la prison iOS ...


----------



## voltfan (10 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> C'est clair !!! Et puis un Newton OS modernisé, ce serait sympa aujourd'hui, autre chose que la prison iOS ...



C'est sûr 
Finalement Steve Jobs a réussi a avoir le système fermé et propriétaire qu'il voulait depuis le Macintosh de 84


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> C'est sûr
> Finalement Steve Jobs a réussi a avoir le système fermé et propriétaire qu'il voulait depuis le Macintosh de 84


Toutafè !!

Il y a chez Apple un état d'esprit qui confère une certaine ironie à la publicité de l'époque : le reproche fait à IBM a un petit côté boomerang, non ? (genre : "on" a décidé de ce qui est le mieux pour vous et ça ne sera pas autrement, non mais.)

Quant à un nouveau Newton, ça ne présenterait guère d'intérêt de nos jours.


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2016)

C'est plus q'un effet boomerang. Apple EST la quintessence de Sauron aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> C'est plus qu'un effet boomerang. Apple EST la quintessence de Sauron aujourd'hui !!!


C'était déjà vrai à l'époque, sauf que c'était le _challenger_. Leur volonté opiniâtre de décider à la place des utilisateurs de ce qui est bon pour eux ne date pas d'aujourd'hui mais du tout début. Elle s'est simplement confirmée et renforcée avec leur montée en puissance (_hubris_ quand tu nous tiens) mais tout était là.

Certaines fois, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à Hayek (_La route de la servitude_) quand je vois le comportement d'Apple vis à vis de ses clients/moutons (dont je fais largement partie : je suis un mouton et je bêle avec entrain...)


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Certaines fois, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à Hayek (_La route de la servitude_) quand je vois le comportement d'Apple vis à vis de ses clients/moutons (dont je fais largement partie : je suis un mouton et je bêle avec entrain...)



On l'est tous, mais quand même, à la deuxième moitié du 68k et le PPC, on avait de larges marges de manoeuvre sur le matériel qui ont totalement disparu avec l'ère bobo. Je sais que ce terme fait râler certains, parce que c'est tellement vrai, et qu'on aime par voir en face qu'Apple nous prend vraiment aujourd'hui pour des portefeuilles sans cervelle ... on est devenu les blondes de l'info, c'est comme ça !


----------

